# The voice of Peter Pears



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if this should be in the vocal or opera category, so I'll put it in general. Although the subject has been mentioned in passing there's never been a thread devoted it, and maybe there should be.

Can anybody explain the attraction that Peter Pears's voice has? The nearest I've heard that sounded like him floated through the mists the last time I was out fell walking. When the cloud lifted I saw that it wasn't a ghost, it was an elderly tubercular sheep. It was a good way off & its voice had a penetrating quality, and though little communication occurred I though to detect a recognizable word. "Baaad."


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I think his relationship with Britten was his main advantage.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I like Peter Pears. I always like him and Britten because they championed Schubert's music. But honestly, his voice (in my ears) is weird..

It's like:

* Fingernails scrapping on the chalkboard
* My voice after I have a very bad strep throat infection
* The voice after a person have gone into CPR

Exaggeration aside, I really don't like it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vickers here, but only because I can't find Pears in this. Both good!






Pears' Serenade for Tenor Horn & Strings is astonishing.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Pears' Serenade for Tenor Horn & Strings is astonishing.


I once went to a Pears master class and noted the maser quality of his voice. He was quite elderly then, btw. I had a performance of the Seranade which, as Ken says, us astonishing. His Schubert less so. He had, of course, the unmistakable advantage of being Britten's companion and most of Britten's vocal music was written, at least partly, with his voice in mind. Just to say I do not think he would have been as celebrated as he was without his relationship with Britten. Even when he was singing Schubert he had the advantage of Britten playing the piano superbly.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

His voice changed as he aged of course. His main strength is to do with words, making the words sound meaningful. There is, for example, an outstanding Im Fruhling from 1950. Even very late he could do wonderful things with the poems - there used to be a very late Dichterliebe on youtube for example. 

He forms part of a group of quirky but great singers, all autodidacts I think. Others would be Erb and Cuenod.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

To me Peter Pears is the definitive Peter Grimes. I like Jon Vickers too, but his portrayal of Peter as an insensitive brute doesn't do it for me.
He should be more philosophical; cerebral, a hopeless dreamer. Peter Pears captures this.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't heard him before, but I cannot see (judging from the Schubert video above) why someone would find his voice unpleasant. I like it.

But his German accent is not very good. He doesn't sound German at all.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DrKilroy said:


> I haven't heard him before, but I cannot see (judging from the Schubert video above) why someone would find his voice unpleasant. I like it.
> 
> But his German accent is not very good. He doesn't sound German at all.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I can't stand him and you're right his German is lousy. Also he most certainly doesn't compare with Erb in any way.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I always thought his voice sounded like he was inhaling while singing, rather than exhaling. 

I did feel I owed it to myself to hear him once live, so I happened to be visiting friends in NYC when he came to the Met with Britten 's last opera, Death in Venice. The work itself didn't make a huge impression, but was glad I saw it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I ducked into this thread to see if any non-Brits liked his voice.


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Ukko: heh! That's an aspect I hadn't considered...


----------

